# 17" Vz Aimara, Same One I Am Selling.



## Bry (Oct 20, 2008)

17" VZ Aimara for sale.

Enjoy!


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

sweet....that is a monster....scary looking fish...


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Mean S.O.B,what a mess he makes,big clean up!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Good lookin' fish!
Love the tannins in the water,

Cool theatrical effects too.


----------

